# Installation Bootcamp partition bloquée



## Sangojan (22 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Possesseur d'un iMac 5K 2017 avec Radeon pro580.

J'ai eu des petits problèmes avec ma partition bootcamp cette semaine que j'ai expliqué dans ce post -->https://forums.macg.co/threads/probleme-fusion-drive-apres-echec-boot-camp.1298473/post-13653783

J'ai pu revenir à l'étape 0 grâce à *Macomaniac*, merci à lui!

Toutefois, je suis toujours au même point.

Je suis en 10.12.6 (Sierra) donc en HFS+ et je souhaite installer w10 sur une partition de 350Go. J'ai téléchargé l'iSO de w10 qui se révèle être celle-ci Win10_1909_French_x64.iso

Je lance donc la procédure, mais à chaque fois, la barre de progression se stoppe à peu près à 50% lors du partitionnage. Et cela dure pendant 1-2h.





Je n'ai eu aucun problème en 2017, lorsque j'ai installé ma première partition w10, mais la c'est insoluble.

Devrais-je passer à une version de Macos plus récente ? Est-ce la taille de l'ISO qui pose problème ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide en tout cas.


----------



## Locke (22 Mars 2020)

Je ne pense pas que je vais être d'une grande utilité. Par le passé il y avait eu un big problème avec les disques durs d'une capacité de 3 To. Récemment Apple a proposé une mise à jour de Boot Camp pour les modèles de Mac avec option FusionDrive et étant sous macOS Mojave et ce n'est pas ton cas.

Si j'ai fait une pelletée d'installations de différentes versions de Windows dans un disque dur interne ou dans des disques USB ou Thunderbolt, je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de le faire dans un Mac avec option FusionDrive. Donc je ne sais absolument pas ce qui pourrait clocher et je constate que ce type de problème est vraiment récurrent sans qu'Apple ne donne de solutions !

Ce sera juste pour information, mais fais une copie écran des fenêtres d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp pour voir ce qu'il te propose. En l'état actuel des choses, tu vas encore être bon pour tout recommencer.


----------



## Sangojan (22 Mars 2020)

Merci pour ta réponse franche!


voici ce que j'ai au début de l'installation:




Et maintenant ce que je choisis




Maintenant si je lance le processus, cela va aller normalement jusqu'au partitionnement. Je me pose toutefois la question. Devrais-je passer à Mojave ou Catalina et essayer?


----------



## Locke (22 Mars 2020)

Sangojan a dit:


> Je me pose toutefois la question. Devrais-je passer à Mojave ou Catalina et essayer?


Pour moi, il serait très judicieux de passer sous macOS Mojave. La raison principale est que cette version est très stable, de plus Apple propose une mise à jour d'Assistant Boot Camp pour macOS Mojave et plus particulièrement pour les modèles ayant un disque dur en FusionDrive... https://support.apple.com/kb/DL2007?locale=fr_FR

Le fin du fin, serait de faire une installation propre (clean install) incluant un formatage du disque dur interne et réinstaller ses logiciels un par un. C'est long, mais ce sera une garantie de repartir sur une base saine plutôt que de faire une mise à jour par-dessus celle en cours. A toi de voir.


----------



## Sangojan (22 Mars 2020)

Je pense que je vais faire cela! je ne peux pas télécharger Mojave. Il n'est plus accessible sur le store.....


----------



## Locke (22 Mars 2020)

Sangojan a dit:


> Je pense que je vais faire cela! je ne peux pas télécharger Mojave. Il n'est plus accessible sur le store.....


En allant ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/comment-telecharger-les-anciens-macos.1307498/ ...je viens de tester et...




...App Store s'ouvre, donc pas de souci.


----------



## Sangojan (22 Mars 2020)

est-ce que ça ne s'ouvre pas chez moi car je suis en Suisse?


----------



## Locke (22 Mars 2020)

Non, dans ta 4ème copie écran, je pense que si tu fais les 3 mises à jour que ça devrait peut-être aller mieux. Sinon, ton message d'erreur est clair, pour moi ce n'est qu'un problème temporaire de connexion avec les serveurs d'Apple. Fais d'abord les mises à jour et retente ta chance.


----------



## Sangojan (22 Mars 2020)

okay! on met ça sur le compte du trafic web dû au Covid! merci pour ton aide!


----------



## Sangojan (22 Mars 2020)

update: j'ai réussi à le télécharger depuis le Macbook pro de mon amie qui était sur High Sierra....


----------



## Locke (23 Mars 2020)

Sangojan a dit:


> update: j'ai réussi à le télécharger depuis le Macbook pro de mon amie qui était sur High Sierra....


Sinon, comme ton iMac est récent, cette alternative est très intéressante... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...le top est bien entendu d'utiliser un boîtier USB Thunderbolt, ce que je fais depuis bien longtemps. Le temps de démarrage de Windows est identique à mon disque dur interne, soit 18 secondes. Ça ne monopolise pas d'espace dans le disque dur interne tout en profitant au maximum de la puissance totale du Mac utilisé.


----------



## Sangojan (23 Mars 2020)

bonne idée pourquoi pas! Je n’ai pas de Thunderbolt mais un SSD Samsung T5 en USB 3.1

 Penses-tu que ça peut faire le job?


----------



## Locke (23 Mars 2020)

Sangojan a dit:


> bonne idée pourquoi pas! Je n’ai pas de Thunderbolt mais un SSD Samsung T5 en USB 3.1
> 
> Penses-tu que ça peut faire le job?


Oh que oui, tu suis à la lettre le tutoriel que j'ai réalisé et tu seras surpris une fois que ce sera fini. Prête bien attention au passage du téléchargement des pilotes/drivers. A ce jour, j'ai dû faire un peu plus de 35 installations et mon vieux MBP 2010 possède un SSD en lieu et place du SuperDrive et le port SATA est seulement en USB 2.0, mais ça fonctionne sans aucun problème en utilisant toute la puissance du MBP. Lis, visionne la vidéo, plusieurs fois avant de te lancer, mais ce n'est pas très compliqué.


----------



## Sangojan (23 Mars 2020)

installation réussie sur le SSD grâce à tes explications de chef! kudos!

Par contre j'ai lancé brigadier, je le vois bien DL un fichier, mais après il ne se passe rien et il n'est pas stocké.

Dans mon device manager, j'ai la carte vidéo de base Microsoft et le bluetooth usb host, le contrôleur de réseau et la Facetime camera HD son avec un point d'exclamation. Donc les drivers ne sont pas installés. Tu aurais un conseil ?

edit: j'ai installé 7zip.... 

merci à toi!


----------



## Locke (24 Mars 2020)

Sangojan a dit:


> Par contre j'ai lancé brigadier, je le vois bien DL un fichier, mais après il ne se passe rien et il n'est pas stocké.


Mieux vaut installer Brigadier dans le dossier Téléchargements. Par défaut, une fois lancé sous Windows, Brigadier affichera une fenêtre de commandes, cherchera quel est le modèle de Mac, téléchargera les bons pilotes/drivers en les stockant dans un dossier Boot Camp. Il faut attendre que le listing dans la fenêtre de commandes soit arrêtée, par la suite il suffira d'aller dans le dossier Boot Camp et de faire un double-clic sur le fichier Setup.exe.


----------



## Sangojan (24 Mars 2020)

Oui! J’ai terminé l’installation hier soir et tout est en ordre  

ce tuto est diablement bien réalisé, félicitations à toi! Et encore mille mercis pour le conseil du disque externe. Mon pc n’a jamais démarré aussi rapidement! 

Ps: pour les newbies de W10 (comme moi), il pourrait être intéressant de rajouter dans ton tuto qu’il est préférable de copier brigadier depuis la clé formatée en FAT32 vers téléchargement et qu’il faut aussi télécharger “7zip” et l’installer pour que le download des drivers bootcamp depuis brigadier puisse s’achever.


----------



## Locke (24 Mars 2020)

Sangojan a dit:


> Ps: pour les newbies de W10 (comme moi), il pourrait être intéressant de rajouter dans ton tuto qu’il est préférable de copier brigadier depuis la clé formatée en FAT32 vers téléchargement et qu’il faut aussi télécharger “7zip” et l’installer pour que le download des drivers bootcamp depuis brigadier puisse s’achever.


Je mentionne bien tout ceci, et non pas besoin de 7zip, le fichier Brigadier a une extension *.exe*, donc un fichier exécutable directement pas Windows. Comme mentionné, il vaut mieux faire un clic droit sur le fichier Brigadier.exe, sélectionner Exécuter en tant qu'Administrateur, ce dernier créera dans le dossier ou il se trouve un dossier ayant pour nom Boot Camp _(je ne me souviens plus du nom exact)_ et il faut attendre qu'il ne se passe plus rien dans la fenêtre de commandes qu'utilise Brigadier.

Dans le dossier Boot Camp qu'a créé Brigadier, un double-clic sur le fichier Setup.exe ouvrira cette fenêtre d'installation...




...je ne comprends pas à quel moment tu as dû utiliser 7zip ?


----------



## Sangojan (24 Mars 2020)

J'avais toujours un fichier bootcamp, mais vide après le download effectué par Brigadier, et ce même en lançant Brigadier en mode admin.

Je suis donc allé sur les issues du website brigadier et j'ai trouvé ça:









						Empty folder · Issue #46 · timsutton/brigadier
					

Hi, I try to download the drivers for my iMac 27'' late 2013 for W10: The program shows download actity and then ends without error message but leaves the download folder empty. What's ...




					github.com
				












						The download directory is always empty · Issue #22 · timsutton/brigadier
					

I ran brigadier.exe multiple times already, and I can see in the console that it is downloading the files, however, the output folder is always empty at the end of the download. Do you guys know wh...




					github.com
				




et ça a donc marché après l'install de 7zip.

Voilà pourquoi !


----------



## Locke (24 Mars 2020)

Sangojan a dit:


> J'avais toujours un fichier bootcamp, mais vide après le download effectué par Brigadier, et ce même en lançant Brigadier en mode admin.


Dans le tutoriel, le lien pour Brigadier renvoie bien ici... https://github.com/timsutton/brigadier/releases ...dans lequel il y a 2 possibilités 1) et 2)...






1) est bien un fichier .zip, mais sous macOS il suffit de faire un double-clic dessus pour faire la décompression et on obtient...






2) est le plus simple puisque le fichier n'est pas compressé...




...ensuite il suffit de copier dans une clé USB en FAT32 ou NTFS le fichier brigadier.exe pour le copier de nouveau dans le dossier Téléchargements de Windows. Clic droit sur le fichier Brigadier.exe, on sélectionne Exécuter en tant qu'Administrateur...




...on obtient une fenêtre de commandes comme celle-ci...




...Brigadier cherche le modèle exact du Mac, télécharge les bons pilotes/drivers, créé un dossier BootCamp avec le n° de code des pilotes pour le Mac qu'il a détecté et stocke les pilotes/drivers dedans. Une fois fait, il fermera tout seul la fenêtre de commandes et on obtient bien ceci...




...on va dans le dossier BootCamp...




...un double-clic sur le fichier Setup.exe et l'Assistant Boot Camp pour Windows s'exécute...




...en fin d'installation, un clic sur Terminer et c'est tout.


----------



## Sangojan (24 Mars 2020)

Merci pour les explications.

J’ai dû manquer une étape vraisemblablement car il me semble avoir fait le même cheminement.

Enfin, Tout est en tout cas bien installé grâce à ton système.
Je vais maintenant faire un winclone de cette clean install pour au cas où réinstaller ça sans problème si j’ai un souci.


----------

